# Temas legales de la banda de FM comercial



## Dano (Mar 6, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> yo tambien estoy en contra de lo ilegal mas por un tema de protejer por lo que te puedan sacar que otra cosa a un conosido lo dejaron hasta sin compu , y eso que no tenia mucho!
> 
> trata de sacar permiso para la fm comunitaria  asi vas a estar mas tranquilo despues total aca en uruguay sacar el permiso no cuesta nada , solo un par de oras en la ursec
> 
> ...




AQUI SEPARE LOS MENSAJES QUE ESTABAN EN EL TEMA https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31093.html SIMPLEMENTE CON EL FIN DE MANTENER ORDENADO EL FORO. Les propongo que en este tema se discutan todos los temas relacionados con problemas, resoluciones legales de la banda FM comercial, asi que continuemos la discucion y talvez salga algo bueno.


Tincho tu haz hecho el tramite con la ursec para radios fm? me puedes contar un poco sobre el tema, porque estoy medio complicado de tiempo y no me e movido mucho   , tu que tramite hiciste, para radio comunitaria o para radio fm comercial?

Desde ya te agradezco


Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 6, 2009)

No, no tengo permiso pero tampoco transmito, justamente es lo que queria hablar con Tincho, solamente soy amigo de algunas radios del interior del pais (2 comunitarias y una comercial) y les doy una mano, cuando tenga toda la documentacion allí será el dia en que transmita con mi antena   
Tampoco tengo apuro en transmitir nadie me corre ni me va a matar por no hacerlo es un hobbie y un sueño que tengo ganas de hacer, si esto no es posible pues no me haré mi radio asi de simple.

Por otra parte el hecho de conocer las normas y no cumplirlas te pone en serio jaque con el estado, y aunque estes muy lejos y no haya ni una persona en mas de 10000000km ellos te encuentran y si te encuentran, supongo que sabes lo que pasa. 

Aviso que no soy policia ni nada menos, simplente aviso, avisar no me cuesta nada 

Saludos

PD: 100% No pirata


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 10, 2009)

hola dano mira yo primero me movi por hacer una emisora fm comercial , ya que como tengo dicoteca , dispongo de compresores, mezcladoras , y computadora con muchos temas, ademas de contar con tiempor en casa y algo de electronica, pernce proque me cervia, caro esta que aca en montevideo cuando fui a la ursec me lleve una sorpresa grande, para sacar permiso para una comercial es por medio de licitacion y como si fuese poco para participar de esa licitacion ahy que pagar un pliego de 1500 dolares

 que es solo para llenarlo depues tenes que esperar que te toke  je , 

para la comunitaria tenes que averiguar en conconsur que es la reguladora de fm comunitaria junto con la ursec ,creo que son unos timbre y un par de unidades reajustables que tenes que pagar, y listo tene la fm comunitaria, yo en realidad todavia me estoy moviendo porque estoy esperando que agan licitaciones en montevideo , ya que por lo general hacen en otros departamentos porque montevideo esta lleno de emisora, espero te alla ayudado en algo fiajte en google busca ursec y te sale la paguina con las licitaciones diponibles por el momento.


saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2009)

OK cuando tenga tiempo después de la facu me daré una vuelta por la ursec.

Sabes algo de las limitaciones que tiene la comunitaria? , por ejemplo en potencia, altura de la antena, antena en si.
La mayoria de las comunitarias que e visitado disponen de un dipolo y no mas de 100w, pero no se que limitaciones habrá.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 11, 2009)

creo que no te pondes pasar de una mastil y antan mayor a 16 metros o algo asi y creo quen en potencia no podes tener mas de 50 w creo


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 11, 2009)

en donde esas vos? en que sona  , mira qeu depende si ya tenes alguna comunitaria en tu barrio no podes ponder otra , y tamibien te recomiendo que hables con el centro comunal del barrio ellos te pueden ayudar


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 11, 2009)

que vivan las comunitarias  yo apenmas tengo  casi un vatio   espero les baya bien desade el peru klein 1974 suerte muchachos a seguir adelante


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> creo que no te pondes pasar de una mastil y antan mayor a 16 metros o algo asi y creo quen en potencia no podes tener mas de 50 w creo



Ahora estoy viviendo en Montevideo pero soy del interior de Colonia, si el proyecto algún día lo llevo a cabo será en el interior, me gusta mas ^^
Aya en mi cuidad hay una comunitaria con una potencia de 90W, usando una antena dipolo abierto.


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 18, 2009)

tambien tenes el raduga que es muy simple y lo moves con una maquina chiquita un pentium2 , je  toy viendo lo de los premisos para acerme una comunitaria en montevideo cuando tenga mas datos te aviso  dano,


en el intereioro el rango para las comunitarias es de mayor kilometraje por eso lo de los 90w , ademas tambien ahy que ver la antena , proque puede tener un transmisor de 100w pero si tenes una mala antena no creo que superes los 50 w , en montevideo te dejan de menos porque al ser mas chico seria salado relajos de emisorsa, je creo que ahy como 40 comunitarias barriales aca en montevideo , asi que calcula si cada uno tien un tx de 90w con buana antena el relajo que hace ademas con 100w y una buan antena  facile agaras 80kilometros clavados


----------



## alexus (Mar 19, 2009)

hola dano y tincho, no se muy bien como es el tema de la inscripcion de las emisoras en la ursec.
yo tambien, tengo todo listo para salir al aire, pero hasta que no tenga permisos no lo pienso hacer. soy de las piedras, y aca pateas una piedra y salen 50 o 60 comunitarias de abajo, jajaja, supongo que todas piratas!  vivo al lado de la 93.1 MHz "fm inolvidable", 148 metros de alto saliendo al aire con 50KW! (SI 50!) me comerian crudo si los interfiero! jaja, podriamos abrir un tema para tratar el tema de la legalizacion de fm!
lei por ahi, que se pueden inscribir como "emisoras de baja potencia" pero no estoy seguro. yo saldria al ire con un lienal de 45w (potencia en antena).
un saludo


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 19, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hola dano y tincho, no se muy bien como es el tema de la inscripcion de las emisoras en la ursec.
> yo tambien, tengo todo listo para salir al aire, pero hasta que no tenga permisos no lo pienso hacer. soy de las piedras, y aca pateas una piedra y salen 50 o 60 comunitarias de abajo, jajaja, supongo que todas piratas!  vivo al lado de la 93.1 MHz "fm inolvidable", 148 metros de alto saliendo al aire con 50KW! (SI 50!) me comerian crudo si los interfiero! jaja, podriamos abrir un tema para tratar el tema de la legalizacion de fm!
> lei por ahi, que se pueden inscribir como "emisoras de baja potencia" pero no estoy seguro. yo saldria al ire con un lienal de 45w (potencia en antena).
> un saludo



hola  te ceunto que fm inolvidable cuando aranco era una fm comunitaria, eso segun la urec y el conconsur(reguladora de comunitarias) fm inolvidable deja mucho de desiar ya que si ta tirando 50 kw tariamos hablando de aunquesea 500 kilometros , con todo en muy buenas condiciones pero en el sotano de mi casa en la aguada no o agaroo jeje,  te conviene poner todo en regla antes de salir al aire, lo de la emisora de baja potencia, creo que el requisito es aver estado 1 año como fm comunitaria, y depues pagar unos premisos sercanos a 20000 pesos y pico , 


abri un tema de la legalzacion de fm aniomate te van ayudar mucho un saludo a lasordenes por cualquier cosa


----------



## Dano (Mar 20, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hola dano y tincho, no se muy bien como es el tema de la inscripcion de las emisoras en la ursec.
> yo tambien, tengo todo listo para salir al aire, pero hasta que no tenga permisos no lo pienso hacer. soy de las piedras, y aca pateas una piedra y salen 50 o 60 comunitarias de abajo, jajaja, supongo que todas piratas!  vivo al lado de la 93.1 MHz "fm inolvidable", 148 metros de alto saliendo al aire con 50KW! (SI 50!) me comerian crudo si los interfiero! jaja, podriamos abrir un tema para tratar el tema de la legalizacion de fm!
> lei por ahi, que se pueden inscribir como "emisoras de baja potencia" pero no estoy seguro. yo saldria al ire con un lienal de 45w (potencia en antena).
> un saludo



Naaa encerio?, que HDP estamos en crisis energética -.- es como para matarlo   . Supongo que deben tener un transformador de UTE especial para ellos.

No encuentro especificaciones de la radio, en la pagina web de ellos no lo dice.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 22, 2009)

si exacto, llega una linea de ute y de ahi a un transformador dedicado. (me fijo la caracterisitica y te cuento).
aca adjunto la información.

tincho, la información que dije es la que adjunto, no creo que sea mentira! y si es mucha potencia para el poco alcanze que tiene! 

igual es muuucha plata no les parece?

che dano y tincho, abrimos un tema de legalizacion (o algo asi) de fm´s?

un abrazo.


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 22, 2009)

es un disparte pero en la paguina de la ursec no aparce la potencia de la 93.1 y peor aun no aparece como emisora registrada jejeje entren y fijensen no creo que esten de piratas, si pueden tener algun arreglo.

ahora 50kw teniendo en cuanta que tien permiso para antena de 148 mt tendria que agarar gran parte del pais, lastima que en piriapolis no agare y esos que no son tan grande los  cerros como para joder la señal

 todavia me acuardeo de la vieja y querida galaxia 105,9 cuando tenia la entena en el cerro de montevideo , asta flores se escuchava sin problemas, ahora la cambiaron para 18 de julio y no agara nada jeje pero bue

taria para abrir un pos con el tema de legalizacion de la banda de fm , a muchos le van a servir ya que en montevideo deven aver unas 50 emisoras piratas sin ningun tipo de permiso y peligrando a que le saquen todo y para peorr todavia pagar unas unidades reajustables


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 22, 2009)

Dano tengo buenas noticias ahi un llamado publico para ocuipar la estacion 100.3 en colonia , para tener tu emisora comercial con todo  a full , claro esta tenes que pagar la incripcion 5 mil y pico pero bale la pena , 

para que mires no ams web: www.ursec.gub.uy/scripts/locallib/imagenes/BASES LLAMADO COLONIA.pdf

taria no lastima que montevideo no ahy sino me meto de caeza


----------



## Dano (Mar 22, 2009)

Justo yo no tengo casa en Colonia, sino en una ciudad del departamento, igual veo muchas exigencias, solo lei la mitad de los articulos porque me cansé :S

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 22, 2009)

es bueno saver esatas cosas antes de salir al aire 

Asociación Mundial de Radios Comunitarias (AMARC) 



En relación a los contenidos de este proyecto, AMARC recuerda que una emisora comunitaria no se define por su ilegalidad, por su potencia, si es chica o grande, o si pasa o no pasa publicidad, pues no es aceptable el establecimiento de límites previos al ejercicio de un derecho fundamental. A un periódico comunitario jamás se le exigiría previamente tener una determinada cantidad de páginas, no poner avisos para sostenerse o limitar su distribución a determinado barrio de la capital. ¿Por qué a una radio, que es lo mismo, aunque usando las ondas radioeléctricas en lugar d el papel, sí se le puede limitar de esa manera? 

Una radio o TV comunitaria 

+ tiene como fin el ejercicio de la libertad de información y de expresión (de una comunidad territorial o de intereses), 

+ es de propiedad colectiva de un grupo u organización social (no puede haber un dueño individual), 

+ es de gestión participativa (debe asegurar la plena participación de la comunidad a la que servirá), 

+ no tiene fines de lucro (aunque no tiene fines de pérdida y debe contar con recursos para sobrevivir, reinvirtiendo todo lo que ingresa en el propio medio) y 

+ es independiente y pluralista (no hace proselitismo religioso o partidario). 




para sacar permiso sobre radio comunitaria , dirigirce a la pagina de la ursec , ya que por ahora es la que esa regulando las radio comunitarias , antes era comconsur 



par alas emisoras comerciales ahi que etar entrando en la pagina de la ursec para ver los llamados par aesplotar las frecuencias diponibles 

esto es algo de lo que piden para poner una emisora comercial 

LA UNIDAD REGULADORA DE SERVICIOS 
DE COMUNICACIONES 
RESUELVE: 

1.- Convocar a un llamado público a interesados en prestar el servicio de 
radiodifusión en FM en la ciudad de servicio de radiodifusión en FM en la 
localidad de Punta del Diablo, Departamento de Rocha, en la Frecuencia 
xxx.x Mhz., Canal xxx con x,x kw PER y una altura máxima de antena 
(HMA) de xxx mts; 

2.- Aprobar las bases que regirán dicho llamado y disponer su publicación 
en el Diario Oficial, dos diarios de circulación nacional y publicaciones del 
Departamento de Rocha por única vez, así como en la página web 
institucional, otorgándose un plazo de 60 días a partir de la última 
publicación en el Diario Oficial para la presentación de los interesados. 

3.- Fíjar en la suma de $ 5.976,oo ( pesos cinco mil novecientos setenta y 
seis con 00/100) , correspondiente a un TD-128 del Tarifario Vigente, el 
valor del pliego que deberá ser abonado por quienes se presenten al llamado 
público. 
4.- Fíjar en 50 (cincuenta) Unidades Reajustables el depósito de garantía de 
mantenimiento de la solicitud. 

5.- Pase a División Administrativa a sus efectos. 

para sacar ete premiso deven dirigirce a la web de la ursec y fijarce en llamados publicos que siempre ahy alguna que otra licitacion para esplotar algun lugar de la frecuencia de fm


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2009)

ALEXUS DIJO:

hace unos dias tuve acceso a la misma información... 

creo que para la mayoria de nosotros, electronicos, estudiantes, o hobbistas afines a esta rama de la electronica, es mucha plata, pagar "un monton" por las dudas!, si ganas la licitacion, etc... 

por eso es la gran proliferacion (creo que es asi la palabra) de las famosas "radios comunitarias", la mayoria solo emiten "24 horas de pura cumbia villera" ja, y solo en lagunas se oyen las publicidades "estatales", (creo que son del gobierno) de la violencia domestica, etc... 

teniendo intermitencias no regulares y de variados periodos de tiempo en sus transmisiónes, interferencias de todo tipo, etc. 

yo voy a ir a la ursec y voy a preguntar bien TODO, los voy a atomizar cosa que me informen bien , y comento lo recabado. 

p.d.: debe haber algo mas barato! hay muchas radios interesadas en ser legalizadas! 
disculpen si mi lenguaje no es lo mas tecnico posible!


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

estaria bueno que aclaren como yo lo hice encima, el lugar (PAIS) donde se piensa realizar el tramite! asi no se entrevera sudafrica con uruguay, ni argentina con el congo jajaja.

uqe entrevero de mensajes dano!


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

CARTA ABIERTA DE AMARC A LA OPINION PUBLICA

Las radios comunitarias y las otras

La Asociación Mundial de Radios Comunitarias (AMARC) en Uruguay quiere expresar a la opinión pública su profunda preocupación por el surgimiento de radios sin autorización que no tienen nada que ver con los principios y objetivos de la Radiodifusión Comunitaria.

Decenas de radios en todo el país han comenzado a transmitir diciendo a sus oyentes que son comunitarias, cuando en realidad se trata de emisoras con fines religiosos, comerciales con fines de lucro e inclusive político partidarios.

AMARC ha venido registrando las quejas de nuestras propias emisoras asociadas, periodistas y otras personas de bien, acerca del surgimiento de estas iniciativas y el grave perjuicio que ocasiona a nuestros justos reclamos para que se reconozca el derecho a la libertad de expresión de la Sociedad Civil a través de las frecuencias de radio y TV.

Dirigentes políticos de diversos partidos, comerciantes, grupos religiosos y hasta dueños de emisoras autorizadas están montando radios con el propósito de lograr luego una regularización una vez que se apruebe la ley en estudio del Parlamento, embanderándose con el nombre de "radio comunitaria" para conseguir ese objetivo.

La discriminatoria forma de distribución de las frecuencias en nuestro país, la gran mayoría (aunque no todas) entregadas “a dedo” y con un llamado a interesados que todo el mundo sabía que tenía nombre y apellido de antemano es el origen de este problema. Esta injusticia ha generado la reacción de otras personas o empresas que, como las organizaciones y grupos sociales, también han visto cortadas sus posibilidades de acceder a sus frecuencias en igualdad de oportunidades y competir de igual a igual con los otros empresarios.

Estas personas también tienen derecho de competir con las emisoras existentes, si creen que tienen una propuesta mejor para hacer radio o TV, pero no deberían autodenominarse comunitarias. Habrá que cambiar la legislación o exigir que se hagan llamados específicos para radios comerciales, pero no mezclar las cosas.

Su presencia y su discurso están generando una gran confusión en la opinión pública, en especial en los departamentos del Interior del país, que comienza a pensar que “radio comunitaria” es igual a “radio ilegal”, cuando en realidad la mayoría de las emisoras que están trasmitiendo sin permiso no tienen nada de comunitarias.

Ni cortos ni perezosos, los gremios de los medios comerciales han estado utilizando esta situación para impedir la aprobación de una Ley de Radiodifusión Comunitaria. Meten en la bolsa a todo el mundo y exigen que se reprima a todos por igual.

Muchos empresarios dicen que estos medios hacen competencia desleal contra ellos. Si es así, hay que solucionarlo. AMARC acepta el reto: nada de competencia desleal. Ni para un lado ni para el otro.

Y para eso, lo primero es tener una ley, para dejar claro quien se está aprovechando de la situación y quien realmente quiere tener un medio de expresión y comunicación. Una ley que garantice igualdad de oportunidades en cuanto a derechos y obligaciones, tomando en cuenta las características particulares de cada sector (comunitario, comercial, estatal) en cuanto a los objetivos y prácticas que desarrollan, pero sin privilegios.

Los empresarios de la radiodifusión que quieren y apuestan a sus emisoras, que invierten y arriesgan su capital, que contratan personal de la localidad, hacen periodismo y generan contenidos de carácter local en sus medios, no tienen nada que temer de los verdaderos medios comunitarios. Con ellos imaginamos más puntos de acuerdo que de desacuerdo, y la misma pasión de hacer radio.

A estos medios no les preocupa la competencia pues están conscientes del lugar que ocupan en su localidad, ganado con esfuerzo y creatividad, a diferencia de muchos colegas que viven de las rentas del arriendo de las frecuencias que recibieron como regalo, o que solo repiten la programación de otras radios (las más de las veces de Montevideo) o apenas tienen una computadora  para pasar música.

No metemos tampoco a todos los empresarios en la misma bolsa: son estos últimos, y no todos, los que están pidiendo a gritos que les protejan su “mercado”, malacostumbrados a hacer siempre lo que quisieron.

AMARC defiende el legítimo derecho de todo uruguayo y toda uruguaya a ejercer la libertad de expresión a través de cualquier medio de comunicación, tal como lo reconoce nuestra Constitución, las leyes nacionales y los convenios internacionales firmados por Uruguay. Y ha denunciado a nivel nacional e internacional la forma cómo es utilizada la legalidad en nuestro país para discriminar a la mayoría de la población y beneficiar a algunos empresarios o amigos de ciertos gobiernos.

Pero también ha rechazado y rechaza el uso irregular de las frecuencias con fines de lucro, políticos y religiosos, y se ha mostrado inflexible cuando se producen interferencias contra emisoras instaladas. AMARC no avala estas prácticas reñidas con principios mínimos de buen uso del espectro y por el cual Uruguay ha asumido compromisos internacionales. El reclamo de un derecho no puede ser usado como pretexto para afectar el derecho de los demás.

AMARC jamás ha levantado la bandera de la ilegalidad como un principio. Ha trabajado y se ha desarrollado sobre la base de la legitimidad de nuestras prácticas comunicacionales y ha realizado enormes esfuerzos para que se las reconozca y garantice en nuestro marco normativo, para no quedar bajo la discrecional voluntad de ningún gobierno. Muestra fehaciente de ello es nuestro aporte desde 1998 a las bases para una nueva legislación que se ha plasmado en el proyecto de ley que presentara la bancada oficialista en el Parlamento.

En relación a los contenidos de este proyecto, AMARC recuerda que una emisora comunitaria no se define por su ilegalidad, por su potencia, si es chica o grande, o si pasa o no pasa publicidad, pues no es aceptable el establecimiento de límites previos al ejercicio de un derecho fundamental. A un periódico comunitario jamás se le exigiría previamente tener una determinada cantidad de páginas, no poner avisos para sostenerse o limitar su distribución a determinado barrio de la capital. ¿Por qué a una radio, que es lo mismo, aunque usando las ondas radioeléctricas en lugar d el papel, sí se le puede limitar de esa manera?

Una radio o TV comunitaria

+ tiene como fin el ejercicio de la libertad de información y de expresión (de una comunidad territorial o de intereses), 

+ es de propiedad colectiva de un grupo u organización social (no puede haber un dueño individual), 

+ es de gestión participativa (debe asegurar la plena participación de la comunidad a la que servirá), 

+ no tiene fines de lucro (aunque no tiene fines de pérdida y debe contar con recursos para sobrevivir, reinvirtiendo todo lo que ingresa en el propio medio) y 

+ es independiente y pluralista (no hace proselitismo religioso o partidario).

Volviendo al principio de esta Carta Abierta, afirmamos que la única forma democrática y sostenible de evitar los abusos que motivan nuestra preocupación y de los gremios empresariales es lo que reclama AMARC y otras organizaciones como los periodistas nucleados en APU, el PIT-CNT, la Universidad de la República  y organizaciones de derechos humanos como IELSUR e ISODE: aprobar una ley que garantice estos derechos, llene el vacío legal existente hasta el momento y permita reglas transparentes y justas de otorgamiento de frecuencias, limitando la discrecionalidad que se ha aplicado hasta ahora

La experiencia y las recomendaciones internacionales muestran que ése es el camino por recorrer. Estamos todavía a tiempo de evitar un caos en el espectro como pasa en países cercanos y de corregir limitaciones que tiene nuestra legislación para garantizar el pleno ejercicio del derecho a expresarse. 

Por eso apelamos a los Sres Legisladores y las Sras Legisladoras a que aceleren el trámite parlamentario del proyecto de ley sobre Radiodifusión Comunitaria y lo aprueben a la brevedad, sin avalar cambios que generen discriminación en el uso de este recurso y limiten la libre competencia.


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

ouch, perdon es lo mismo de tincho!


----------

